
This SAT Math question got no correct submissions - strategy
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2015/07/05/everyone-got-this-sat-math-question-wrong-can-you-solve-it-sunday-puzzle/#.VZrxi_lVhBc
======
lexcorvus
This is a corollary of the _coin paradox_ :
[http://mathworld.wolfram.com/CoinParadox.html](http://mathworld.wolfram.com/CoinParadox.html)

~~~
wodenokoto
The animation shows 1 revolution for 1 rotation, but the text says its 2.

That is very confusing.

~~~
nitwit005
I was also confused by that until I changed my perspective. Watch the marker
inside the circle.

It starts pointing left. Half way around the inner coin it's pointing left
again. At the end it's pointing left once more.

That requires two rotations. The curve its graphing confuses things.

